# how to attach pallets together.



## kramsay

I am hoping to build a pallet barn, I am looking at a 20x20. With 6x6 corner posts, and 4x4 supports by the (2) doors. I don't think I am going to want a floor in it, just dirt with gravel/lime over it. I will probably set the pallets on concrete blocks (because the ground is un level). My main question is how to attach the pallets to the posts and how to attach them to each other? 

I have looked all over the internet, on here, youtube, google, how to sites, but I can't find any information on how to attach them to a post. 
Thanks so much !


----------



## mmiller

Im assuming the post are wood? If so then just nail the pallets it it.


----------



## liz

I would think that using those long deck screws toed in toward the post would also work.


----------



## GarciaFarms

Are you going to stack the pallets on top of each other? I've also been trying to figure that out as well.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Long deck screws, liked Liz suggested, will be the strongest. You may find that you will need bracing or are you planning to add plywood? Siding?


----------



## liz

Stacking one on top the other to form walls would require using a 2x4 as a cleat inside or outside to securely attach them together, Even using scrap lengths of 1/2 to 3/4 inch thick plywood in 12 x 4 inch lengths and screwed to the top of the bottom pallet and the bottom of the top pallet would secure them together.


----------



## Used2bmimi

Yep, if you look carefully at the picture you can see how we did it. We cut the ends off the pallets to make them flush. It is easy with a circular saw or a skill saw. Then we screwed them together. We left the ends on the pallets that attached to the building and lag bolted them in place. Then we put a few 2x4 across the top of this layer screwing it in place. That was all the uniform pallets we had so we started patching them together from there. We put in vertical supports of 2x6 and then sheeted it with some old metal roofing. Came out really stout too.


----------



## MsScamp

mmiller said:


> Im assuming the post are wood? If so then just nail the pallets it it.


Screws would work better because they don't work out as easily as nails do.


----------



## mmiller

My pallets are mostly dried oak if you can get the nail in it, its not coming out. When I put the tin on I did use screws. If you can get pallets that are made out of a soft wood (that's hard to find in my area cause most of the wood that's logged here is hard woods) then nails wont work as well as screws.


----------



## MsScamp

That's good to know - thanks!


----------

